# What industries do we work in?



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it'll be interesting to see what kinds of work we all do. I tried not to get too specific so the list wouldn't take up the whole page, so I apologize if I left your industry off. Also, I didn't give the option for "Retired," so if that applies to you please tell us what you did prior to that. :smt023

I'll start. I fall under the Energy/Utilities category. I work at a nuclear plant in NC.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Worked as a milwirght, busdriver, and trucked the last 15yrs.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Fitness Business... and Moocher of my smokin' hot sugar-momma


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

After I finish playing soldier in March, I'll go back to my normal job/life working at Galco Gunleather in Phoenix.


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

on site maintance/handy man/ at a church camp in east tx.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Television Broadcasting
Been producing/directing/shooting local commercial production - Also directed local newscasts w/master control switcher mixed in - over the past 17 yrs.
If it involves TV......I've pretty much "_done_" it all.:watching:


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm a welder and make support parts for the turbine engine industry


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

After I got fired from my plumbing job I went on my own with a gigalo business but I got too hungry so am now the service manager for a coffee/espresso machine repair shop.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

D.O.D. contractor working on U.S.NAVY SUBMARINES:smt1099 J.R.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess Structural Engineering is close to Architecture, but it pains me to click the box that says real estate...


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Entrepreneur, but I picked the construction/architecture/real estate choice. I own a flooring store, out of which I have about 6 crews working to install the products we sell. In addition to the exorbitant hours I devote to growing that business I am involved in real estate which consumes the other "free" time in my life.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Entertainment. I spend a lot of time in bars and restaurants. It's a good thing I don't drink much. In fact, never when I'm working. 
I also tried to check "Teaching". As do many musicians, I instruct others in my profession.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

my job title ID reads ... Protective Operations for FDLE


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I work as a camera assistant on movies, commercials, etc.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It's really cool to see the many different carreer paths we have embarked on.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I picked Other. I wasn't sure where to put Software Engineering for military aircraft.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> It's really cool to see the many different carreer paths we have embarked on.


Sure is. I was really expecting a diverse bunch, and it looks like that's what we are. Kinda helps put a story with the name and face...or the handle and avatar in our case. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

I put "Other" because I didn't see distribution or wholesale.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Other.

I didn't see "Listening" in there anywhere.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nothing. I currently stay at home with the kids and live off my wife. I'm seriously considering the idea of actually using my CJ degree and becoming a LEO when the baby gets older.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Nothing. I currently stay at home with the kids and live off my wife.


That's not "nothing," that's serious work!

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> That's not "nothing," that's serious work!
> 
> WM


I guess I should have said, "Nothing that pays me." :mrgreen:

It definitely is work ... and a mental challenge.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Field service engineer. I checked "other" because it involves several of the choices (software, electronics, pneumatics, electrical, mechanical)

Basically, a jack of all trades, and master of some. I see my boss once a year, and work from my house. Lots of weekday range time is a nice fringe benefit. I used to sit in a 4x8 cube all day, writing code in Illinois. It paid more, but This is much better. Kentucky freedom is worth it. Besides, the cost of living decrease made up for the pay cut.


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Had to go other, been forklift driver in wrecking yard, receiving clerk, janitor and pressman at newspaper, and currently I am about to hit 10 years as a computer geek/programmer.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Assembly tech. I put together bikes, grills, fitness equipment, furniture, toys, ect. If it needs to be put together I can put it together, and all without the instructions. I am kind of like a Christmas elf. That is why I tend to disappear from here from between Thanksgiving and New Years.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, i work in agriculture, so i chose farming.

I work with GPS.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

U.S. Navy 87 to 91,weapons Tech. trucker (owner operator) Boat Capt. in the oil field for the 7 years. ( Gulf of Mexico) crane & heavy equipment operator on days off. (NOT DURING HUNTING SEASON).


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Designer*

Graphic Design/Marketing Materials/Illustration and Websites for an ad agency.

My biz card says "Art Director - Interactive"


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> That's not "nothing," that's serious work!
> 
> WM


I did that for five years when my first two rug rats were infants an toddlers. It not an easy job but it can be highly rewarding and frustrating at the same time. It also one of the most important jobs filled with many responsibilities.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought I had entered a posting in this thread some time back but don't see it anymore so:

Progressed over a 55 year period from flunky in an Auto Wrecking yard to Equipment development manager for a Semiconductor Manufacturing operation.

After that I finaly found the job I do and like best which is Enjoying Retirement. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been in LE or Security since I was old enough to do so. I got tired of fighting and getting shot at so now I co-own a company that conducts Background screens for various schools, churches and other businesses.

I also own www.crimenc.com where you can run a criminal records search on someone who lives or has lived in NC.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Self employed in the swimming pool business. New construction, remodel, service, maintenance, landscaping and home remodels. Lol, one stop shop.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 29, 2007)

Most of my income is from Construction equipment but I also sell hunting supplies and clothing


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Im a security guard for a chemical plant here in Houston. Been doing it here for 6yrs now.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I didn't vote. For me it would have been multiple choice. The question was asked, but not included----Industry. Currently a full-time industrial electrician. Work in a forge shop (heavy industry). My company makes Craftsman tools and many others. Mainly the wrenches. Anyone know the difference between drop forged and hammer forged? The largest at my facility is a 4000lb hammer. Largest wrench I have to use on occassion---2 1/2"


----------



## jhill62 (Dec 30, 2007)

Other, I too was tired of being shot at, so now I buy cars with other peoples money for a living:mrgreen:


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a financial analyst for a small community hospital. Before this, I was working for a defense contractor. Very different world.


----------



## series70guy (Jan 16, 2008)

*work*

Man what a four letter word that is. I worked for the last 30 years in industrial sales and am now semi-retired as of Jan. 8th 2008 at 1030 am. 
Now I am working part time at my local gun shop while the owner heads out to the shot show. After that I'll look for some part time work outside the house.


----------

